# I'll do it myself



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2007)

I bought these at an auction several years ago. I had set myself a limit of 100.00,well it quickly passed that. At 235.00 Shay [working the crowd] pointed to me"Why hell yea I'm in" I said and they went home with me. Kicked myself in the butt for a while. Then I found I got a good deal from an expert. So after 5 years I had them matted and framed,along w/ another. Next time I'll do it myself. They were real proud of their work.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh yea these are for Piedmont Cigaretts from around 1900


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2007)

And while I'm killing time a WW I poster.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2007)

Coke stationary and envelope 1931


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2007)

CocaCola Bottling Big Spring,Texas.


----------

